# Clomid and ovulation day



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello ladies

In your experience do you usually ovulate on the same day on each cycle?

Last month I got my positive opk cd18

I'm now cd16 with no positive still and trying to not worry.

I was hoping I would start to ovulate sooner.

Thank you in advance for any advice xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

It varies a great deal from person to person unfortunately. I always got my positive OPK on either CD15 or CD16 (so I assume I ovulated either on CD16 or 17 each cycle). However, I have heard plenty of stories of women who ovulated on completely different days each time. Equally, women who ovulate naturally but are given clomid as a boost often report that it makes their cycles longer or shorter (so they ovulate later or earlier than usual). And in some women clomid will just stop working one cycle, seemingly for no reason. So it really is impossible to say what is going to happen, annoying as that is. Although in theory you should ovulate 5-10 days after you take the last tablet.

In your case I definitely wouldn't worry. I am guessing you will get your positive OPK on either CD17, 18 or 19. It's possible you may not get one at all, but this doesn't necessarily mean you haven't ovulated. It is possible to miss the LH surge sometimes. My very first cycle of clomid (when I feel pregnant with my daughter) I didn't do any monitoring except the CD21 blood test and it was a lot less stressful. I personally hate all the OPK stuff because I think it causes more stress that you don't need! But I understand that some women find it empowering.

Good luck.


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply!

Congratulations on your pregnancy  

Last month I gave up testing but on my ovulation day I had a headache and sore nipples so decided to test and got a positive. That was day 18 so I ovulated late! Today is day 18, no headache and negative opk. I don't think I have ovulated this month.

Did you get symptoms when you ovulated?  

I'm starting to wonder if I will be one of the people who won't ovulate every cycle! All soooo frustrating! 

Xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hiya, I'm on round 4 and the first 2 cycles I ovulated on cd14 but then didn't ovulate till cd39 on number 3!! At the moment, round 4, I'm on cd22 and still haven't ovulated so I'm giving up on clomid x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Bluebell* - yes, I was lucky in the sense that I always got very noticeable EWCM in the run up to ovulation on clomid (I haven't ovulated naturally for year, so have no idea if I used to get EWCM during my natural cycles). And I suppose I had the odd twinge and stuff too. The trouble with clomid is that it can dry up your EWCM, especially in higher doses. I've never bothered tracking my basal body temperature. It sounds like such a faff and a pointless to do just during clomid cycles.

If you don't ovulate this cycle, your doctor should suggest increasing your dose. I'm guessing you're on either 50mg or 100mg, so it might be worth increasing by 50mg and seeing if that results in a more predictable ovulation. It must be very frustrating if you don't ovulate - fingers crossed it's on its way. x


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Puglover - last month when I ovulated I didn't notice ewcm so I don't think I can tell by that.
It is very, very frustrating especially as I ovulated last month so I was hopeful I would again!

Carly - I realised I'm actually on cd20 not 19. I am going for my bloods Monday but I'm not hopefully. I have a hospital appointment on Wednesday so I'm going to ask about other options cos clomid doesn't seem to be doing great things for me! Ugh this whole thing is a saga!!

X


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

I haven't done any OPK's since I have been on clomid as it is really stressful. 
But I'm pretty sure I know when I'm ovulating as every month I have been on clomid around cd14 to 17 I get the worst pains.
I'm on round 4 and have made my poor hubbie perform every day from day 11 to 17!!!
Break now.
x


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mandy are you in your 2ww? When is your OTD?

Carly - fingers crossed you ovulated! Are you going to try any other meds? Injections?

I'm day 24 and I got a positive opk yesterday and again today. I have a hospital appointment tomorrow so might ask if I should do 150mg next month to try to bring ovulation forward! My last cycle was 35 days and this one will be around 40! 

X


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bluebelle,

Yup I'm on my 2ww. I'm due next Monday. 

Before clomid, my period was about 23 days long and I ovulated on day 14 so had a really short luteal phase. Clomid definitely making me ovulate at the right time bus still no baby.. x


----------

